# 400gal Tropheus tank



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Duboisi and Moliro

shellies: Brevis sunspot, Multifasciatus, Ocellatus blue Zambia

Dimensions: 8'L x 3'W x 27"H
Filtration: 3 x FX5s for now ...I'll add another FX5 or a big sump eventually since the tank has corner overflows.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice, its a beautiful tank


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I like it a lot!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I like it a lot!


----------



## fishmasterxl (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice tank, very poor job on the decor


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

fishmasterxl said:


> Nice tank, very poor job on the decor


Well thank you sir, can you be more explicit than that?

I think it's beautiful simplicity, lots of swimming space, just as much decor as the doctor ordered, easily accessible and so on... but do go ahead and make more constructive half comments just like that.


----------



## castor (Jan 11, 2003)

I don't see a problem with the decor.... to each his own. The simplistic look is great. Open and looks like it gives a nice flow to their swimming patterns in that large of a tank. If I were to give any criticism at all, it would be the rocks stacked in the middle do look a bit 'placed' - not as would see naturally, but I'm a freak on making my tanks look natural.

Makes me miss both my Morrii Muzi, and my 240g long...

I don't even want to know what the price tag on that many tropheus would be, though that is a 400 gallon tank so I'm not thinking that was a concern.

What gen are the fish and how long have you had them? Any breeding? Ha, I just imagined what it would be like to try and catch a female to strip in a tank that size, going to let them spit in the tank?


----------

